# Biowheel slowly spinning?



## mattbirk

I am new to this, first post, I have a 55 gallon tank running about a month now, and for the most part all is well. I noticed my biowheel not spinning much last night...what would cause this? The water was down not even an inch...and there was plenty of water falling down what looks like to be the overflow of the filter and back into the tank...not even going through the filter.

What does the biowheel do, and why would it spin very slowly...it's not a constant spin either. It spins and stops, spins and stops...and they are slow small spins.

Thanks!


----------



## 920kikipuff

My first thought as to why the wheel would stop spinning would be lack of water flow. A problem I used to have was algae build-up inside the tube. However, if your water is flowing over, it's definitely getting enough water, it's just not going through the carbon filter? Its possible the filter is clogged. Try rinsing the filter(with aquarium water, not tap). Finally, check the area around the wheel to make sure there isn't build-up which would restrict the wheel's movement. I hope this helps!


----------



## beaslbob

mattbirk said:


> I am new to this, first post, I have a 55 gallon tank running about a month now, and for the most part all is well. I noticed my biowheel not spinning much last night...what would cause this? The water was down not even an inch...and there was plenty of water falling down what looks like to be the overflow of the filter and back into the tank...not even going through the filter.
> 
> What does the biowheel do, and why would it spin very slowly...it's not a constant spin either. It spins and stops, spins and stops...and they are slow small spins.
> 
> Thanks!


What a biowheel does is build up algae (and cyano bacteria) to help balance out, stabilize, and maintain the tank. Just like live plants, algae, and cyano.

With water flowing over the wheel, the wheel can become "plugged" and turn slowly. Be sure to check out the rod and bearing to make sure that is clean. And that the algae build is not so much it interferr or binds slowing down the turning.

But then I don't actually use biowheels. So all that is just my speculation which hopefully is helpful. *old dude

And worth at most .02


----------



## Gizmo

I don't use biowheels either, but I think your filter might be in need of its first cleaning. Do you have any scrubbers that aren't contaminated with cleaning products? I use some brushes I can fit into tubes, and they work great on surfaces in my filter as well.


----------



## mattbirk

How long do the filters last? I have cleaned the filter before, but I have never changed it...it may have been longer than a month ago, I just can't think exactly when I started the tank. When I went on vacation the fish got fed way too much...which I know caused the filter to be really gunky...I guess I will replace that first and see. 

As far as the filter being gunked up, it's real clean. I have already taken it out and cleaned it all piece by piece, and all that is fine.

What does the biowheel exactly do?


----------



## beaslbob

mattbirk said:


> How long do the filters last? I have cleaned the filter before, but I have never changed it...it may have been longer than a month ago, I just can't think exactly when I started the tank. When I went on vacation the fish got fed way too much...which I know caused the filter to be really gunky...I guess I will replace that first and see.
> 
> As far as the filter being gunked up, it's real clean. I have already taken it out and cleaned it all piece by piece, and all that is fine.
> 
> What does the biowheel exactly do?


Oh it just kinda sets there and spins around. *old dude

The idea is that it provides a surface for algae/cyano to grow on.

my .02


----------



## williemcd

Just supporting most of what has been posted in response.. The bio wheel is just a means of providing more surface area for hosting the beneficial bacteria. Bill in Va.


----------



## Suzanne

According to the stuff that came with my filter, it's totally normal for the wheel to develop a "hitch," so it spins and stops, spins and stops. It shouldn't stop for long though (maybe no more than a couple seconds?). Also, it doesn't need to spin really fast, so it's hard to say without seeing your wheel whether it's really got a problem. Just because it doesn't spin how it did when it was brand new, doesn't necessarily mean there's anything wrong with it.

All that said, usually when mine stops spinning or starts hitching too much, rinsing out in tank water (or replacing) the carbon filter cartridge almost always solves the problem. It should say on the box how often they recommend replacing them, but I find that you can usually easily go about twice what they say if you rinse out the cartridge (again, in tank water) every once in a while. Whatever you do, don't let the wheel dry out, because then your bacteria will die.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369

mattbirk said:


> I am new to this, first post, I have a 55 gallon tank running about a month now, and for the most part all is well. I noticed my biowheel not spinning much last night...what would cause this? The water was down not even an inch...and there was plenty of water falling down what looks like to be the overflow of the filter and back into the tank...not even going through the filter.
> 
> What does the biowheel do, and why would it spin very slowly...it's not a constant spin either. It spins and stops, spins and stops...and they are slow small spins.
> 
> Thanks!


 Coming out of your over-flow should tell you a-lot you filter media needs to be cleaned or replaced and over time your bio-wheel builds up bacteria which is good and will slow down over time*cool-dude

lieden yesterday *r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2


----------



## jrman83

Bio-wheels are not for algae to grow on. It is for biological growth, thus the name. Usually it is the only form of biolgical filtration these filters have. If algae does grow on them that is when they spin out of balance or stop.


----------



## Peterjay

I suspect your spray bar might be out of adjustment. When I first set up my 90 gallon, I noticed one of my four biowheels wasn't keeping up with the others, and a quick check of the spray bar solved the problem.


----------



## mattbirk

Thanks for all the responses, I now know. I think it is the cartridge that needs replaced. But it does seem to have a hitch, but it sounds like it is a normal, expected one.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jaycass417

mattbirk said:


> Thanks for all the responses, I now know. I think it is the cartridge that needs replaced. But it does seem to have a hitch, but it sounds like it is a normal, expected one.
> 
> Thanks again!


It’s completely normal for the biowheel to slow down or do a split second stop n go mine does that also somtimes more bacteria builds up on one side then the other wich makes it heavier on one side


----------

